# All Natural Flea/Tick killer...it works, but....



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

How safe is it really?

I got this spray online that is labeled "natural" flea & tick killer. It has cedar wood oil, peppermint oil and deionized water. It smells like Christmas!

I've been starting out sparingly with it on Bella's paws first, wait a week, went up her legs, another week get her under-carriage etc. Haven't noticed any adverse side effects.

I have seen no ticks or fleas (although flea season is still a few months away).

Yesterday I tried the spray on a hornet that was trapped between the window and screen. Gave it a good squirt. I thought...great, all it did was p!ss it off! But I came back 5 mins later and it was dead as a door nail.

It certainly kills bugs! 


What is it about cedar oil & peppermint that kills insects but does not harm other animals? Or does it?


----------



## MinaMinPin (Apr 28, 2011)

The best way to prevent tick is by preventing your dog to mingle with other dogs that are infested with ticks. You should ask the vet about that product before using it. My friend has this tick and flea killer that is so expensive but very effective. It's worth the price.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

MinaMinPin said:


> The best way to prevent tick is by preventing your dog to mingle with other dogs that are infested with ticks. You should ask the vet about that product before using it. My friend has this tick and flea killer that is so expensive but very effective. It's worth the price.


Thanks Mina! I did ask the vet...he kinda shrugged his shoulders and said "try it". LOL 

It is Tick Country up here....*big time*. Around this time last year if she walked briefly through the underbush along the side of the road, she'd come out with five or six clinging to her legs. 

The name of this stuff is "Triple Sure". Not much feedback or publicity on the web. Lack of consumer comments at all might not be a bad thing, though!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

MinaMinPin said:


> The best way to prevent tick is by preventing your dog to mingle with other dogs that are infested with ticks. You should ask the vet about that product before using it. My friend has this tick and flea killer that is so expensive but very effective. It's worth the price.


Ticks are generally picked up by walking in infested woods, grass, etc. like Bella mentioned. Mine mingle with dogs all the time who might potentially have ticks...have never found one on them, ever.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

None of those essential oils are going to harm the dog, but don't use them on any cats you might have hanging around. Cats are, for whatever reason, much more sensitive to some essential oils than dogs and absorbtion through the skin can be enough to harm them. 

I'm not a chemist or an entomologist, but I have done a little bit of reading on how insect repellents and pesticides work. As I understand it, repellents generally work by producing a scent which interferes with the insect's ability to chemically detect animals (including human beings). If the flies, mosquitos, fleas, ticks, etc can't FIND you, then they can't bite you! 

Pesticides work because insects "breathe" through their skin. If you spray them with something (even something as simple as water), they close up their breathing holes (I want to say they're called spiracles) against the substance, thereby performing the insect equivalent of asphyxiation on themselves. Of course some substances (a heavy oil, for example) are going to work better for this purpose because they stick to the insect for a longer period of time than something like water, which could conceivably evaporate or roll off before the insect is actually dead.

I would think that cedar and peppermint oils work as both repellents and insecticides. Like, the smell would keep them away, but if they eventually got to you, you could spray them and they'd die.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I know that some essential oils can be dangerous and cause skin irritation. It also effects different people differently (one person can get it on their skin and have no reaction, but the next person will). Honestly I'd be a little hesitant to spray something like that on my dog. It sounds similar to the all natural bug spray I use to kill cockroaches (though it has cinnamon oil and wintergreen oil), and I always thoroughly wash my hands after using it. Honestly it's jut me being cautious, though. I'm curious to hear if the product you're using is actually safe and works well, because I am interested in using a safe natural flea/tick product. I can't use the regular topical stuff because I don't want to contaminate my parrot, Skittles, but the Comfortis I use is super expensive! Curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> None of those essential oils are going to harm the dog, but don't use them on any cats you might have hanging around. Cats are, for whatever reason, much more sensitive to some essential oils than dogs and absorbtion through the skin can be enough to harm them.
> 
> I'm not a chemist or an entomologist, but I have done a little bit of reading on how insect repellents and pesticides work. As I understand it, repellents generally work by producing a scent which interferes with the insect's ability to chemically detect animals (including human beings). If the flies, mosquitos, fleas, ticks, etc can't FIND you, then they can't bite you!
> 
> ...


No cats around...I did read something about cats & essenital oils.

That is a TERRIFIC explanation and really answers what I was ultimately asking. Almost makes me feel a little bad...even for parasitic insects. Can't be a nice way to die! LOL



Nargle said:


> I know that some essential oils can be dangerous and cause skin irritation. It also effects different people differently (one person can get it on their skin and have no reaction, but the next person will). Honestly I'd be a little hesitant to spray something like that on my dog. It sounds similar to the all natural bug spray I use to kill cockroaches (though it has cinnamon oil and wintergreen oil), and I always thoroughly wash my hands after using it. Honestly it's jut me being cautious, though. I'm curious to hear if the product you're using is actually safe and works well, because I am interested in using a safe natural flea/tick product. I can't use the regular topical stuff because I don't want to contaminate my parrot, Skittles, but the Comfortis I use is super expensive! Curious to see what others have to say.


Yea....I'd not use ANYTHING around domestic birds unless it is specifically safe for them...they are soooo sensitive! I didn't notice if this stuff mentioned anything about birds or not....I'll have to check.

I did play Guinea pig and spray my own foot with it before putting it on Bella. And I put it on her in tiny amounts at first and kept an eye on her. Didn't notice anything concerning....except for the look of murder in her eyes at being sprayed - and the smell might be a little strong for doggie noses.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Nargle said:


> I know that some essential oils can be dangerous and cause skin irritation. It also effects different people differently (one person can get it on their skin and have no reaction, but the next person will). Honestly I'd be a little hesitant to spray something like that on my dog.





FilleBelle said:


> None of those essential oils are going to harm the dog...


With the exception of lavender and chamomile, I wouldn't use ANY undiluted essential oils on ANY pets, but both peppermint and cedar are safe to use on dogs when diluted (as they are by water in the product named in the OP). Sources:

Kerns, Nancy, ed. _The Whole Dog Journal Handbook of Dog & Puppy Care and Training_. Guilford, CT: The Globe Pequot Press, 2008. 288. Print
Poutinen, CJ. _Natural Remedies for Dogs and Cats_. Lincolnwood, IL: Keats Publishing, 1999. 184. Print.
Worwood, Valerie Ann. _The Complete Book of Essential Oils & Aromatherapy_. Novato, CA: New World Library, 1991. 358. Print.

Natural Dog Health Remedies
The Whole Dog

I did a lot of research into the use of essential oils on/in pets because 1) I wanted to use Bach's Flower Remedies for Alvin's anxiety when we first moved into our new house and 2) Frontline stopped working for us, so the vet gave Alvin Vectra and it made him lethargic and ill. No more scary chemical flea killers for us.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

MinaMinPin said:


> The best way to prevent tick is by preventing your dog to mingle with other dogs that are infested with ticks. You should ask the vet about that product before using it. My friend has this tick and flea killer that is so expensive but very effective. It's worth the price.


This doesn't make much sense...
Dogs don't really get "infested" with ticks. They usually pick up ticks from long grass and brush which is common even in urban areas like city parks and suburban lawns. Ticks tend to latch on to drink their fill and don't spend their time hopping between dogs.

Basically any dog that goes outside in an area that can have ticks (for example, above freezing temps as they get active around 40 degrees F or so) can pick up ticks. 

Your monthly heartworm and flea preventative might protect against ticks, otherwise, this natural remedy appears safe based on FilleBelle's info. Most of the monthly meds only kill the ticks after they attach, which prevents them from transmitting Lyme. I've started using K9 Advantix for fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes (plus Interceptor for heartworm) so I will see how will it does at actually preventing (rather than killing) ticks like it is supposed to.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

What a BEEEEEAUTIFUL doggie, Shell! Looks like a male version of Bella! :bounce:

I stopped using the spot-in flea/tick preventatives. I post about it so often I feel like a broken record (or dirty CD might be a more modern term) Had a scare and really became concerned that it was giving her seizures...they were small, but enough to be scary to both of us. Now I don't know if it was causing it or not since she had one after 6 months of being off of it over the winter. But if I can avoid poisoning her (essentially) with that type of pestacide, I'll do what it takes. 

I also have her on garlic tabs...which do keep the gnats from buzzing around her! Normally this time of year she's snapping at the air at tiny, annoying flies! She smells like a pizzaria for an hour or so after feeding her....but it seems to work! LOL!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks  He agrees he is very handsome.

around here, I basically need flea/tick/heartworm protection year round and while I would prefer a non-pesticide based coverage for him, I am willing to make the trade off for the effectiveness. I really don't want to have ticks crawling from him to me and the mosquitoes get very bad around here so anything that keeps them away from him helps us both. Given the recent flooding, I think we are getting set for an even worse bug season than usual.

As far as ticks go though, if you check her carefully everyday, you should be able to remove any ticks before they have a chance to transmit Lyme anyway. So hopefully the oils work, but if they aren't completely effective, you can still deal with the ticks without additional meds. 

I have heard that garlic in larger amounts is dangerous to dogs, have you checked the amount you are giving in the tabs with a vet?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

My homeopathic vet gave me this http://www.entirelypets.com/ectopaminedogs.html to use on Gracie b/c I won't use chemical flea treatments after reading/seeing too many dogs react badly too them. Honestly, they scare me. This stuff has a strong smell, but reviews are good in general online.

I haven't put it on her yet, but I will this week when we venture to the dog park again. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

I've heard good stuff about the cedar oil but haven't tried any of the natural stuff. I hate chemicals but I'm continuing to use them becasue they only go between the shoulder blades where the dogs can't reach.

I'm hesitant to use the other stuff - I'm assuming that you put it on them all over. Which means they can lick the stuff. IDK.
And it's not just the essential oils I"m worried about. It's the "inert" ingredients that make up the bulk of the product. The Ectopamine spray in the last post has 92.6% propenol and some other chemicals that I'm not familiar with.

I saw a lady with some little magnetic strips once. They were supposed to repel fleas and ticks. Haven't tried those either. http://amzn.to/jjVHkR
Maybe I'll think about these for nature trail walks. IDK


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

theyogachick said:


> My homeopathic vet gave me this http://www.entirelypets.com/ectopaminedogs.html to use on Gracie b/c I won't use chemical flea treatments after reading/seeing too many dogs react badly too them. Honestly, they scare me. This stuff has a strong smell, but reviews are good in general online.
> 
> I haven't put it on her yet, but I will this week when we venture to the dog park again. Will let you know how it goes.


I can't remember, do you have cats yogachick? I'm thinking about trying this out on Sophie. We don't have a huge flea/tick problem here, but I'll find a couple ticks on her in the summer and I think she's mildly allergic to mosquito and gnat bites. I'd like to try something that keeps all those things away instead of killing them after they bite, but all those things make me worry about my cats...

What do you think of the smell? Annoying? Overwhelming?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

1. Garlic is toxic in large amounts. But the smell and flavor (small amounts of the active ingredient, allicin) are harmless and adequate to use as a repellent. 
2. We used to use Brewers yeast in the dog's food as a repellent. I assume mint works the same way.
3. Peppermint is a mild anesthetic - that may or may not be relevant.
4. Cedar oil is also toxic in concentration, however, diluted with water it is harmless (someone already said this.)

I don't know, but I assume that ticks are attracted by dog smell (CO2 ?), and equally repelled by strong smells.


----------



## dmatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

FilleBelle said:


> ..
> I did a lot of research into the use of essential oils on/in pets because 1) I wanted to use Bach's Flower Remedies for Alvin's anxiety when we first moved into our new house and 2) Frontline stopped working for us, so the vet gave Alvin Vectra and it made him lethargic and ill. No more scary chemical flea killers for us.


I also checked Bach Flower Remedies. Did you use them for your dog? Just wanted to know if the work for you? I am in general a fan of homeopathic remedies and I am using them too. I also planning to plant Bach flowers in my garden and due to this I already contacted florist serenta in uk if they have such flowers and if I can plant them.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

While we're on this subject again (Happy Spring everyone!), someone here last year had mentioned trying the collar tag flea & tick killer/repel thingies. I was looking into it - but they are pricey! Would be interested to know if they work also....?
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Anibio-Tic-Clip/900000.aspx


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I wanted to get away from the chemical spot-on treatments, so I just picked up an all natural product called Pet Naturals Flea + Tick. So far, so good. Molly isn't thrilled about getting sprayed but she's small so it goes quickly. The ingredients are: 4% Lemongrass Oil, 1% cinnamon oil, 1% sesame oil, .5% castor oil & 93.5% purified water. It smells nice & the smell fades pretty fast & doesn't leave a smell on Molly's coat. It says it's okay for cats, too, but I don't think I'll risk it on my boys.


----------

